# Slots?



## Mocking Crow (May 29, 2017)

So, new to the forum, working on my first slingshot and was looking at pictures for ideas, noticed that the slingshots that use tubes have slots cut thru the fork to the tube hole. What are the slots for? Thanks

Mocking Crow


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Can you post a pic? If you are making your first, I'd stick with a flat band OTT type frame.

I'm guessing you are referring to the slots used for looping bands through. You stretch the tube to make it tight and thinner, slide it through and release the tension. Once it's in, it can't come out unless you stretch it to purposely remove it.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Exactly what Brucered said. There are ways to attach tubes without slots but you'd need to know what you're going for before you get or make one...


----------



## Mocking Crow (May 29, 2017)

OK, so its not finished yet. If I understand correctly, the hole needs to be a smaller dia. than the tube? makes sense. Will work on the flat bands as soon as I finish this one. Thanks for the replies. Edit; the measurements on this are 4"x6" by 3/4"+-


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! Your off to a good start. My only concern is the glue joints in the forks are in a tender spot. If they were to come apart.....OUCH!! Just my $.02


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

Mocking Crow said:


> OK, so its not finished yet. If I understand correctly, the hole needs to be a smaller dia. than the tube? makes sense. Will work on the flat bands as soon as I finish this one. Thanks for the replies. Edit; the measurements on this are 4"x6" by 3/4"+-


they usually make the holes 1/4". great build bro, love it. you wont learn no other way, right.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I,d make the holes 4mm drill in from the side. Then use what s known as the match stick attachment method. I,ll send you a photo later. I use this method on one of mine. Only consideration here is the holes need to be super smooth. Also you could use either a snared tube attachment or gypsy tabs. Again i,ll send photos.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You want to use premade looped tubes only on this frame ?


----------



## Mocking Crow (May 29, 2017)

Yeah, I.m still open on the type of attachment I want to use. I like the idea of simple, but safe. I had thought about drilling from the side in toward the center of the fork and using the ball bearing in the tube, or drill in face to back and using the same. I will research the matchstick method {pics would be great} some more, don't really like the gypsy strap setup...But its the first one so theres plenty of more to come I hope.Thanks


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I have both setup currently. The soft plug method (matchstick but using a short length of tube) as well as the ball approach. Whats ideal with both is can be used straight through the frame or OTT (or TTF even). I use ball with a single tube and looped tube with the looped tube. Basically smallish hole 4mm with a horizontal groove through the hole in one or both faces to help locate the short tube (horizontal makes the bands align well straight through the frame (OTT works better vertical). Holes need to be as smooth as possible to prevent the tubes wearing.

Here is an example of this approach. The plugs are positioned vertically here. You could also come in from the side even...

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQPYyNhGW1ujV7d5yyXGsAad4nVm22EEFHGI2MoSU1F497mIrss

If you reverse the fitment as above you can pull it back over the top and shoot OTT ( I found it better simply right through)

Its a great setup as its simple - quick to install or change bands - simply pull the loops through with a length of string, insert plug - tug into position and shoot.

The ball setup works nice - but its not as quick to change - I'd go with the above. As mentioned I'll try send photos of the setup on mine when I have a chance.

The hole setup if drilled from front to back will also allow the attachment of Toddy's paracord gypsy tabs (I also use this and it works phenomenally). So its quite versatile.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

Great build!

It looks like a flatband shooter to me.

When I want to use tubes on a shooter like this, I usually opt for tabs (similar to pouch material) or paratabs (paracord loops) attached to the fork by wrap and tuck.

I think your shooter would look good with neat leather tabs.

Good luck!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I would also agree with leather gypsy tabs - they are great if done well.

This is my one with tube 'plug'. The band grooves help position the bands well.

Also a photo of a leather gypsy tabs slingshot I'm working on. Should be simple to use a similar approach. Whats nice about tabs its they can be quite gentle on bands.

3rd photo of para tabs. This one is the one I shoot by far the most.


----------

